# Eccallà che rispunta ancora!



## Old Airforever (31 Luglio 2008)

*Eccallà che rispunta ancora!*

Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
Marco


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. *Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato*. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


Air non ho parole. Ma cosa ti aspettavi, il grande amore?

E comunque non è un bel gesto quello che hai fatto, nemmeno un po'


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco



......... senza parole ..................


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Ma sei scemo?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco



 Ma Marco!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, *le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare* le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


 
magari voleva darti il resto ...





pardon


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> magari voleva darti il resto ...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Ma perchè la necessità di umiliarla?
Da dove nasce?


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè la necessità di umiliarla?
> Da dove nasce?


esser sicuro che non si ripresenta?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*Air*

Questa donna é stata un pensiero ed un dubbio fisso e sò che ti ha menato per benino per il naso.... però hai esagerato con i 10 euro, bastava la frase....tanto il significato era lo stesso. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> esser sicuro che non si ripresenta?


No, umiliarla ai suoi stessi occhi, secondo me...


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


È  molto più facile essere un eroe, che un galantuomo. Eroi si può essere una volta  tanto; galantuomini si dev’essere sempre.
( Luigi  Pirandello )



Marco, sei stato uno S T R O N Z O !


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2008)

la disprezza tanto da gettarle dei soldi ma non abbastanza per rifiutare di andare a letto con lei.
che "si fa sbattere" da lui


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No, umiliarla ai suoi stessi occhi, secondo me...


questo è di certo come lo ha vissuto lei ............. e proprio per questo con lui non si farà più sentire 



(sinceramente a me fa ghignare immaginar la scena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la disprezza tanto da gettarle dei soldi ma non abbastanza per rifiutare di andare a letto con lei.
> che "si fa sbattere" da lui


Hai capito l'Ipocrisia a che punto arriva?!


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la disprezza tanto da gettarle dei soldi ma non abbastanza per rifiutare di andare a letto con lei.
> che "si fa sbattere" da lui


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> la disprezza tanto da gettarle dei soldi ma non abbastanza per rifiutare di andare a letto con lei.
> che "si fa sbattere" da lui


 
Volevo risparmiarmelo e risparmiaglielo.... ma visto che lo hai detti tu!...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Marco, sei stato uno S T R O N Z O !


Vero.


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questa donna é stata un pensiero ed un dubbio fisso e sò che ti ha menato per benino per il naso....* però hai esagerato con i 10 euro,* bastava la frase....tanto il significato era lo stesso.
> Bruja


 
Ne bastavano 5! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  (scherzo eh)


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ne bastavano 5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e sbagli ... c'e' poco, o forse niente da scherzare ... c'e' solo da vergognarsi e, spero che Marco ci stia pensando alla stronzata che ha fatto con quel gesto.


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e sbagli ... c'e' poco, o forse niente da scherzare ... c'e' solo da vergognarsi e, spero che Marco ci stia pensando alla stronzata che ha fatto con quel gesto.


 Mah, sai, a meno che non sia un perfetto idiota non credo ne vada particolarmente orgoglioso...


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mah, sai, a meno che non sia un perfetto idiota non credo ne vada particolarmente orgoglioso...


Lo spero, lo spero tanto per lui.


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Luglio 2008)

Sono convinto che Marco sa cosa ha fatto oggi, e credo che sia frutto di tanto dolore. Certo non è giustificabile, ma chi in preda alla sofferenza non ha commesso cazzate nella vita???

A volte commettiamo errori ben più gravi solo per superficialità e insensibilità.

Marco a scritto questo thread per raccontare cosa ha fatto, ma sono quasi certo che lo ha scritto proprio per espiare il suo peccato


----------



## lale75 (31 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo spero, lo spero tanto per lui.


L'uncia cosa che può fare ora è chiudere completamente con questa persona (a parte il fatto che, probabilmente, se lo cercasse ancora sarebbe solo per rompergli la faccia); il suo gesto non ammette passi indietro, mi pare...


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*Chissà...*



lale75 ha detto:


> L'uncia cosa che può fare ora è chiudere completamente con questa persona (a parte il fatto che, probabilmente, se lo cercasse ancora sarebbe solo per rompergli la faccia); il suo gesto non ammette passi indietro, mi pare...


 
Forse conoscendo la sua debolezza con quella persona ha voluto rendere impossibiler un suo ritorno in modo da "liberarsene" senza appelli....
Se così fosse, ha offeso lei ma ha violentato sé stesso.... a volte essere deboli, anche involontariamente, ha un prezzo...
Bruja


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'uncia cosa che può fare ora è chiudere completamente con questa persona (a parte il fatto che, probabilmente, se lo cercasse ancora sarebbe solo per rompergli la faccia); il suo gesto non ammette passi indietro, mi pare...


a parte che il non volerla più sentire era già in questo post, a parte che è sposata, quindi frigna, lo lascia, lo ricerca, ma no i bambini ...... 
se lo chiama di nuovo fossi in lui le manderei la neuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi sinceramente ..... per bastardata che sia la mossa, non mi pare talmente gratuita da giustificare tutto sto rimprovero


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Luglio 2008)

Marco, il tuo gesto è stato sicuramente un po' eccessivo, ma niente succede per caso.
Un avvenimento di questo tipo potrebbe cambiare la vita della signora in positivo.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco



Caxxo Air, bastava un semplice non "rompermi i maroni" al suo primo sms!


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Marco, il tuo gesto è stato sicuramente un po' eccessivo, ma niente succede per caso.
> Un avvenimento di questo tipo potrebbe cambiare la vita della signora in positivo.



Credi/pensi?

O speri?


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Credi/pensi?
> 
> O speri?


Spero!


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> L'uncia cosa che può fare ora è chiudere completamente con questa persona (a parte il fatto che, probabilmente, se lo cercasse ancora sarebbe solo per rompergli la faccia); *il suo gesto non ammette passi indietro, mi pare*...


La vera idiota è lei se si fa sentire ancora. E comunque Air mi piacerebbe sapere come ci sente dopo. Orgoglioso? In pace col mondo?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

non è la prima volta che sento dire di uomini che quando finisce una storia fanno numeri come quelli che ha fatto air.
a me sembra un bisogno di rivalsa.
più che condannarlo, a me farebbe piacere capire cosa scatta nella mente di un uomo che si comporta così.


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


 
Mi sorprendi Air, nn ti avevo giudicato uno che arriva a certe cose....
Ma l'hai fatto per cattiveria o per disperazione?


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma perchè la necessità di umiliarla?
> Da dove nasce?


Dal rifiuto e dall'inganno.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dal rifiuto e dall'inganno.


Ma io non ce li vedo, rifiuto di cosa? Inganno con una donna sposata e con figli?


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sono convinto che Marco sa cosa ha fatto oggi, e credo che sia frutto di tanto dolore. Certo non è giustificabile, ma chi in preda alla sofferenza non ha commesso cazzate nella vita???
> 
> A volte commettiamo errori ben più gravi solo per superficialità e insensibilità.
> 
> Marco a scritto questo thread per raccontare cosa ha fatto, ma sono quasi certo che lo ha scritto proprio per espiare il suo peccato


 

quoto


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma io non ce li vedo, rifiuto di cosa? Inganno con una donna sposata e con figli?


eppure qualcosa deve essergli scattato dentro per arrivare a quella reazione... non credo assolutamente sia una cosa premeditata...


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se così fosse, ha offeso lei ma ha violentato sé stesso.... a volte essere deboli, anche involontariamente, ha un prezzo...
> Bruja


Concordo. Ma per violentare sè stessi bisogna essere forti, altrimenti si subisce. Lui è stato debole fino ad ora, poi si è ribellato.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eppure qualcosa deve essergli scattato dentro per arrivare a quella reazione... *non credo assolutamente sia una cosa premeditata*...


Non lo credo nemmeno io...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sono convinto che Marco sa cosa ha fatto oggi, e credo che sia frutto di tanto dolore. Certo non è giustificabile, ma chi in preda alla sofferenza non ha commesso cazzate nella vita???
> 
> A volte commettiamo errori ben più gravi solo per superficialità e insensibilità.
> 
> Marco a scritto questo thread per raccontare cosa ha fatto, ma sono quasi certo che lo ha scritto proprio per espiare il suo peccato


Se questi sono i dolori della vita...vabeh, vuol dire che è un uomo fortunato!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se questi sono i dolori della vita...vabeh, vuol dire che è un uomo fortunato!


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> . Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


Air, hai esagerato!
Comunque in fondo sono contenta per lei che tu abbia compiuto questo gesto.
Se veramente lei in questo periodo stava soffrendo per te, si era innamorata e magari in un angolino della sue testolina stava anche accarezzando l'idea di mollare la sua famiglia per te...beh, finalmente sarà rinsavita!
Hai fatto un'opera di bene! A questo punto avrà sicuramente capito che suo marito è meglio di te!


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Air, hai esagerato!
> Comunque in fondo sono contenta per lei che tu abbia compiuto questo gesto.
> Se veramente lei in questo periodo stava soffrendo per te, si era innamorata e magari in un angolino della sue testolina stava anche accarezzando l'idea di mollare la sua famiglia per te...beh, finalmente sarà rinsavita!
> Hai fatto un'opera di bene! A questo punto avrà sicuramente capito che suo marito è meglio di te!































vabbè, vado a prendere un caffè


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> vabbè, vado a prendere un caffè


Perché per te Air ha fatto bene?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che il non volerla più sentire era già in questo post, a parte che è sposata, quindi frigna, lo lascia, lo ricerca, ma no i bambini ......
> se lo chiama di nuovo fossi in lui le manderei la neuro
> 
> 
> ...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché per te Air ha fatto bene?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


>


Lo facessero a te?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo facessero a te?









mo che cavolo centro io?
io non sono sposata e non ho amanti, ne doppie o triple storie


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mo che cavolo centro io?
> io non sono sposata e non ho amanti, ne doppie o triple storie


Beh ma se un uomo si comportasse così con te? Cosa significa che visto che sei un'amante allora non meriti che ti si tratti da essere umano?


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mo che cavolo centro io?
> io non sono sposata e non ho amanti, ne doppie o triple storie


 
Ma che c'entra?
Ad Air glielo ha prescritto il medico di scoparsi una sposata?
Non credo...oppure voglio il numero del suo dottore!
Quindi...sapeva a cosa andava incontro e ha accettato di giocare con il fuoco. Non mi pare necessario arrivare ad umiliare una persona così. 
I torti son da entrambe le parti!


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ma se un uomo si comportasse così con te? Cosa significa che visto che sei un'amante allora non meriti che ti si tratti da essere umano?


e perchè invece non è stata lei a trattare con rispetto lui?

perchè non guardare obiettivamente la situazione nel suo insieme?

facciamo un analisi:
errore di base di lui: provarci con una sposata
errore di base di lei: farsi l'amante visto che ha famiglia

lui ci spera e continua per non so quanto, lei alla fine decide di chiudere, poi però riappare frignando a intermittenza (che ranatan, se lei veramente ci stava ripensando seriamente, non frignava,  lo chiamava, gli diceva i suoi sentimenti e come si voleva muovere per risolvere ...... senza finirci a letto) lui non riuscendo a reggere decide di far sta botta di testa e mossa di merda ........ 

ma vedo semplicemente che se la son cercata entrambe, ne tanto ne quanto


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e perchè invece non è stata lei a trattare con rispetto lui?
> 
> perchè non guardare obiettivamente la situazione nel suo insieme?
> 
> ...


E' la botta di testa che mi stupisce. C'è modo e modo. 

ps al di là dei dieci euro che vorrei capire a cosa corrispondano nel tariffario prestazioni sessuali...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' la botta di testa che mi stupisce. C'è modo e modo.
> 
> ps al di là dei dieci euro che vorrei capire a cosa corrispondano nel tariffario prestazioni sessuali...


 
E' un gesto maschilista. E' questo che mi da più fastidio.
Personalmente l'avrei apprezzato (si fa er dire eh) di più se le avesse mollato un ceffone (piccolo però ;-)
Oppure se voleva fare il superiore, il signore, bastava non finirci a letto, non incontrarla nemmeno.
La cosa mi puzza di smplice voglia di rivalsa


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' la botta di testa che mi stupisce. C'è modo e modo.
> 
> ps al di là dei dieci euro che vorrei capire a cosa corrispondano nel tariffario prestazioni sessuali...


a me no

se avesse avuto la saldezza per affrontarla diversamente non l'avrebbe nemmeno iniziata la storia, o comunque l'avrebbe chiusa lui


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *E' un gesto maschilista*. E' questo ch mi da più fastidio.
> Personalmente l'avrei stimato di più se le avesse mollato un ceffone (piccolo però ;-)
> Oppure se volev fare il superiore, il signore, bastava non finirci a letto, non incontrarla nemmeno.
> La cosa mi puzza di smplice voglia di rivalsa


Nemmeno il ceffone accetto. Sono estremista in queste cose.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me no
> 
> se avesse avuto la saldezza per affrontarla diversamente non l'avrebbe nemmeno iniziata la storia, o comunque l'avrebbe chiusa lui


Cosa intendi per saldezza?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' un gesto maschilista. E' questo che mi da più fastidio.
> Personalmente l'avrei apprezzato (si fa er dire eh) di più se le avesse mollato un ceffone (piccolo però ;-)
> Oppure se voleva fare il superiore, il signore, bastava non finirci a letto, non incontrarla nemmeno.
> La cosa mi puzza di smplice voglia di rivalsa


siamo oneste, se scriveva di averla presa a sberle lo sbranavate uguale .......


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> siamo oneste, se scriveva di averla presa a sberle lo sbranavate uguale .......


 
Io assolutamente sì.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nemmeno il ceffone accetto. Sono estremista in queste cose.


Ma si, ovvio, nemmeno io.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> siamo oneste, se scriveva di averla presa a sberle lo sbranavate uguale .......


SI, credo di si.
Per me è' il concetto di rivalsa che qui è sbagliato.
In ogni modo mi stupisce anche lei.
Se l'avesse fatto a me l'avei inseguito per prenderlo a calci!


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per saldezza?


determinazione? certezza? carattere?


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> SI, credo di si.
> Per me è' il concetto di rivalsa che qui è sbagliato.
> In ogni modo mi stupisce anche lei.
> Se l'avesse fatto a me l'avei inseguito per prenderlo a calci!


perchè, tu ti saresti comportata come ha fatto questa "signora"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è per questo che da tanta noia quel che ha fatto air per esser sicuro di non doverci più aver nulla a che fare?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> determinazione? certezza? carattere?


Scusa ti metti con una donna sposata e che certezze vuoi avere? Cerchi di starci bene e basta. Non ci stai più bene ciao ciao... senza bisogno di 'sti estremismi...


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè, tu ti saresti comportata come ha fatto questa* "signora*"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che ha fatto di così grave la signora?


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè, tu ti saresti comportata come ha fatto questa "signora"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ripeto. Ma glielo hanno ordinato di andarci a letto? 
No. E mi sa che si è anche divertito.
Bon, e allora dato che questa donna non gli ha sterminato la famiglia e l'unica cosa che ti gli ha fatto di male è iniziare una relazione clandestina con lui (peraltro affermando da subito che non avrebbe lasciato mai la famiglia) non vedo motivo di tanto astio.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ti metti con una donna sposata e che certezze vuoi avere? Cerchi di starci bene e basta. Non ci stai più bene ciao ciao... senza bisogno di 'sti estremismi...


quello che ho già scritto vari post fa


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ripeto. Ma glielo hanno ordinato di andarci a letto?
> No. E mi sa che si è anche divertito.
> Bon, e allora dato che questa donna non gli ha sterminato la famiglia e l'unica cosa che ti gli ha fatto di male è iniziare una relazione clandestina con lui (peraltro affermando da subito che non avrebbe lasciato mai la famiglia) *non vedo motivo di tanto astio.*


io non lo vedo per la crociata che state facendo contro di lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	









hanno avuto quel che si son cercati entrambi, mo se lo mettono in saccoccia e si spera per entrambi che abbiano imparato per la prossima volta


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ripeto. Ma glielo hanno ordinato di andarci a letto?
> No. *E mi sa che si è anche divertito*.
> Bon, e allora dato che questa donna non gli ha sterminato la famiglia e l'unica cosa che ti gli ha fatto di male è iniziare una relazione clandestina con lui (peraltro affermando da subito che non avrebbe lasciato mai la famiglia) non vedo motivo di tanto astio.


Ranatan forse questa volta non è andata come tutte le altre...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ranatan forse questa volta non è andata come tutte le altre...


Può essere...infatti è stato un pò tirchietto eh!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Può essere...infatti è stato un pò tirchietto eh!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè, tu ti saresti comportata come ha fatto questa "signora"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi sarei messa a ridere... perchè a voler essere bastarde fino in fondo, uno che sbrocca come ha fatto air, capirei subito di averlo in pugno quanto e come voglio io... uno che vuol chiudere di solito sparisce e basta. chi sbrocca e fa di queste cose è uno che ci è dentro come un biscotto nel tiramisù.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> io non lo vedo per la crociata che state facendo contro di lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non sto facendo una crociata. A me Air è anche simpatico.
E' che non sopporto le scene madri!
Poi, se questo gesto gli è servito per liberarsi definitivamente di lei, meglio per lui...anzi, per loro.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non sto facendo una crociata. A me Air è anche simpatico.
> *E' che non soppporto le scene madri!*
> Poi, se questo gesto gli è servito per liberarsi definitivamente di lei, meglio per lui...anzi, per loro.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi sarei messa a ridere... perchè a voler essere bastarde fino in fondo, uno che sbrocca come ha fatto air, capirei subito di averlo in pugno quanto e come voglio io... uno che vuol chiudere di solito sparisce e basta. chi sbrocca e fa di queste cose è uno che ci è dentro come un biscotto nel tiramisù.


Anna concordo, ma dovrebbe prendersela con se stesso però...


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè, tu ti saresti comportata come ha fatto questa "signora"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la sicurezza è proprio quello che gli manca. la signora sarà anche donna di dubbia moralità ma lui è un grandissimo ipocrita


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non sto facendo una crociata. A me Air è anche simpatico.
> E' che non sopporto le scene madri!
> Poi, se questo gesto gli è servito per liberarsi definitivamente di lei, meglio per lui...anzi, per loro.


ma figurati... in realtà lui spera di averle fatto capire che è un duro...
figurati...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna concordo, ma dovrebbe prendersela con se stesso però...


va bè, quello dopo. si starà dando del coglione da solo, ma questo non cambia nulla, nel senso che quello debole è lui e non il contrario.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma figurati... in realtà lui spera di averle fatto capire che è un duro...
> figurati...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi sarei messa a ridere... perchè a voler essere bastarde fino in fondo, uno che sbrocca come ha fatto air, capirei subito di averlo in pugno quanto e come voglio io... uno che vuol chiudere di solito sparisce e basta. chi sbrocca e fa di queste cose è uno che ci è dentro come un biscotto nel tiramisù.


probabilmente pure io ...... se ero in buona, se invece stavo in versione fetente probabilmente avrei fatto una battutaccia da dargli il colpo di grazia


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sicurezza è proprio quello che gli manca. la signora sarà anche donna di dubbia moralità ma lui è un grandissimo ipocrita


concordo, infatti dicevo prima che si son messi in tasca ognuno quel che si son cercati


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma figurati... in realtà lui spera di averle fatto capire che è un duro...
> figurati...


Ok.
Ma credi che la tizia si rifarà viva anche dopo questa sua uscita da isterico?
Secondo me no!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> probabilmente pure io ...... se ero in buona, se invece stavo in versione fetente probabilmente avrei fatto una battutaccia da dargli il colpo di grazia


sputa il rospo. quale battutaccia?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma credi che la tizia si rifarà viva anche dopo questa sua uscita da isterico?
> Secondo me no!


Spero per lei ma vedrai che tutto ricomincia... Continuo a pensare che ci sia sotto dell'altro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2008)

ma poi gli stessi soldi gettati in segno di disprezzo potevano regolarmente essere restituiti al mittente in qualità di gigolò.
non si pagano solo le donne


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma credi che la tizia si rifarà viva anche dopo questa sua uscita da isterico?
> Secondo me no!


secondo me adesso ce lo ha proprio in pugno, se vuole.
quindi non escludo che per bisogno di conferme o di sesso possa richiamarlo. lei sa di fargli un certo effetto e secondo si diverte pure...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sputa il rospo. quale battutaccia?



beh magari un qualcosa tipo "per come lo fai tu invece son pochi per averti lasciato concludere"


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi *gli stessi soldi gettati in segno di disprezzo* potevano regolarmente essere restituiti al mittente in qualità di gigolò.
> non si pagano solo le donne


E' questo che mi infastidisce di più. Il gesto.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi gli stessi soldi gettati in segno di disprezzo potevano regolarmente essere restituiti al mittente in qualità di gigolò.
> non si pagano solo le donne


piuttosto, donne: tenete sempre il cric nel vano passeggeri. in certe occasini una criccata al volo è salutare.
se uno si scansa prendi in pieno il cofano della sua auto.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me adesso ce lo ha proprio in pugno, se vuole.
> quindi non escludo che per bisogno di conferme o di sesso possa richiamarlo. lei sa di fargli un certo effetto e secondo si diverte pure...


Dici? Secondo me no...
Comunque, anche se fosse vero (che si diverte) adesso potrebbe avere remore a continuare il gioco. E' chiaro che Air non ha la lucidità nè il distacco necessario per poter essere un amante di solo sesso.
Fossi in lei temerei azioni peggiori se la storia continuasse...e non credo che lei gradica essere scoperta dal marito...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' questo che mi infastidisce di più. Il gesto.


ma va. fatto da uno come air al limite fa tenerezza. è uno fin troppo buono.
vuoi che non abbia capito anche lei che è stato solo uno sfogo di stizza?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me no...
> Comunque, anche se fosse vero (che si diverte) adesso potrebbe avere remore a continuare il gioco. E' chiaro che Air non ha la lucidità nè il distacco necessario per poter essere un amante di solo sesso.
> Fossi in lei temerei azioni peggiori se la storia continuasse...e non credo che lei gradica essere scoperta dal marito...


bè, ma qui la trama si infittisce, allora..


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma va. fatto da uno come air al limite fa tenerezza. è uno fin troppo buono.
> vuoi che non abbia capito anche lei che è stato solo uno sfogo di stizza?


Mah... Facessero così con me chiuderei per sempre. Ma io sono io.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me no...
> Comunque, anche se fosse vero (che si diverte) adesso potrebbe avere remore a continuare il gioco. E' chiaro che Air non ha la lucidità nè il distacco necessario per poter essere un amante di solo sesso.
> Fossi in lei temerei azioni peggiori se la storia continuasse...e non credo che lei gradica essere scoperta dal marito...


si fa presto a farlo passare per spasimante respinto eh


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me no...
> Comunque, anche se fosse vero (che si diverte) adesso potrebbe avere remore a continuare il gioco. E' chiaro che Air non ha la lucidità nè il distacco necessario per poter essere un amante di solo sesso.
> *Fossi in lei temerei azioni peggiori se la storia continuasse...e non credo che lei gradica essere scoperta dal marito*...


Ci mancherebbe... Air please dimmi che torni in te... su su..


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> si fa presto a farlo passare per spasimante respinto eh


 
Ehhh...e i messaggi di lei sul cellulare di lui?
Se li ha tenuti sarebbero prove pesanti!
Ma qui stiamo davvero costruendo una "storia" che da rosa sta varando al genere thriller


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah... Facessero così con me chiuderei per sempre. Ma io sono io.


dipende da quanto e quale è l'interesse che hai per chi te lo ha fatto.
se a lei di lui importa solo per una scopata fuori programma, sai cosa le cambia che lui la tratti così? se invece gli vuole anche bene... allora sì che dovrebbe chiudere.
ma ripeto, dipende...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe... Air please dimmi che torni in te... su su..


Ma no, sono mie supposizioni.
Sto esagerando ovviamente.
Povero Air...non è così fuori


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende da quanto e quale è l'interesse che hai per chi te lo ha fatto.
> se a lei di lui importa solo per una scopata fuori programma, sai cosa le cambia che lui la tratti così? *se invece gli vuole anche bene... allora sì che dovrebbe chiudere.*
> ma ripeto, dipende...


Concordo. Però una donna che si fa trattare così, anche se fosse solo una scopata, mah... ognuno vive come vuole.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ehhh...e i messaggi di lei sul cellulare di lui?
> Se gli ha tenuti sarebbero prove pesanti!
> Ma qui stiamo davvero costruendo una "storia" che da rosa sta varando al genere thriller


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ehhh...e i messaggi di lei sul cellulare di lui?
> Se gli ha tenuti sarebbero prove pesanti!
> Ma qui stiamo davvero costruendo una "storia" che da rosa sta varando al genere thriller


 

















   povero Air, dai quanto lo stiamo massacrando...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Però una donna che si fa trattare così, anche se fosse solo una scopata, mah... ognuno vive come vuole.


è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie .......


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

se sul cielo di milano vedrete passare un aero con uno striscione che recita: 10 euro per ferirti e 1.000.000 per chiederti scusa. firmato air. capirete che la storia continua


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se sul cielo di milano vedrete passare un aero con uno striscione che recita: 10 euro per ferirti e 1.000.000 per chiederti scusa. firmato air. capirete che la storia continua




















   starò attenta, poi vi informo...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie .......


è proprio così.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> povero Air, dai quanto lo stiamo massacrando...


Ma si infatti. Mi dispiace un pò. Air, scusa...ho un pochino esagerato...ma certe cose mi fanno infiammare di rabbia.
A ripensarci bene, mi sa che ha ragione Anna...se hai agito così è perchè ci stai davvero male.
Un bacio


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si infatti. Mi dispiace un pò. Air, scusa...ho un pochino esagerato...ma certe cose mi fanno infiammare di rabbia.
> A ripensarci bene, mi sa che ha ragione Anna...*se hai agito così è perchè ci stai davvero male.*
> Un bacio


Sì, però Air mollala lì adesso.


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie .......


Verissimo!


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è la prima volta che sento dire di uomini che quando finisce una storia fanno numeri come quelli che ha fatto air.
> a me sembra un bisogno di rivalsa.
> più che condannarlo, a me farebbe piacere capire cosa scatta nella mente di un uomo che si comporta così.


Anna se ci fai caso a fare cose di questo genere sono sempre...o quasi, uomini che sanno di essere deboli, e insicuri...e vanno a cercare rivalsa umiliando, in questo caso chi li ha presi in giro, ma ricascandoci però ogni volta che la tipa in questione li ricerca. O peggio ancora, comportandosi da stronzi, con chi reputano più debole di loro...una nuova magari brava ragazza!!!
Se fosse stato sicuro di se, avrebbe mandato a cagare la signora al primo sms smielato, nn rispondendole proprio....

quando si vuole dimenticare davvero qualcuno, i gesti eclatanti e le troppe parole, nn servono...lo si fa e basta...

Ma il punto è che credo che Air appartenga a quel gruppo di uomini, che sono attratti quasi sempre (e solo) dalle stronze!!!!Nonostante poi cerchino di umilarle!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Anna se ci fai caso a fare cose di questo genere sono sempre...o quasi, uomini che sanno di essere deboli, e insicuri...e vanno a cercare rivalsa umiliando, in questo caso chi li ha presi in giro, ma ricascandoci però ogni volta che la tipa in questione li ricerca. O peggio ancora, comportandosi da stronzi, con chi reputano più debole di loro...una nuova magari brava ragazza!!!
> Se fosse stato sicuro di se, avrebbe mandato a cagare la signora al primo sms smielato, nn rispondendole proprio....
> 
> quando si vuole dimenticare davvero qualcuno, i gesti eclatanti e le troppe parole, nn servono...lo si fa e basta...
> ...


lo penso anche io e mi dispiace solo che alla fine a starci male è solo lui.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Agosto 2008)

Ma non capisco perchè bisogna chiudere così le storie ... lei è combattuta. Da quello che dici una bella donna ... avrà pure il diritto di scoparsi chi vuole o no? Se poi tu non reggi "quel" tipo di storie non vuol dire che la devi trattare da prostituta.
Puoi sempre dire no grazie e basta.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè bisogna chiudere così le storie ... lei è combattuta. Da quello che dici una bella donna ... avrà pure il diritto di scoparsi chi vuole o no? Se poi tu non reggi "quel" tipo di storie non vuol dire che la devi trattare da prostituta.
> Puoi sempre dire no grazie e basta.


è arrivato scarface...
tu mai fatto cose sbagliate per colpa di una donna?


----------



## lale75 (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che il non volerla più sentire era già in questo post, a parte che è sposata, quindi frigna, lo lascia, lo ricerca, ma no i bambini ......
> se lo chiama di nuovo fossi in lui le manderei la neuro
> 
> 
> ...


Dove sta "tutto sto rimprovero"? nell'avergli detto che un gesto simile preclude la possibilità che lei torni indietro e significa rottura definitiva? perchè, secondo te, invece, la sua lei potrebbe ripensarci?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè bisogna chiudere così le storie ... lei è combattuta. Da quello che dici una bella donna ... *avrà pure il diritto di scoparsi chi vuole o no? Se poi tu non reggi "quel" tipo di storie non vuol dire che la devi trattare da prostituta.*
> *Puoi sempre dire no grazie e basta*.


E c'hai ragione...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo penso anche io e mi dispiace solo che alla fine a starci male è solo lui.



dispiace pure a me per Air...

però, guardando la cosa da un'altra angolazione, mi arrabbio a vedere sempre lui o altri tipi come lui(e anche il forum ne è pieno), prima azzerbinarsi con tipe che nn valgono la pena, poi lamentarsi ma a conti fatti non fare nulla di concreto per cambiare la situazione...

e con questo intendo anche, guardare oltre ad un'unica tipologia di donne...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma non capisco perchè bisogna chiudere così le storie ... lei è combattuta. Da quello che dici una bella donna ... avrà pure il diritto di scoparsi chi vuole o no? *Se poi tu non reggi "quel" tipo di storie non vuol dire che la devi trattare da prostituta.*
> Puoi sempre dire no grazie e basta.


non regge appunto!!!!

quoto....


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è arrivato scarface...
> tu mai fatto cose sbagliate per colpa di una donna?


sì qualcuna l'ho scopata e non se lo meritava ... a posteriori


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì qualcuna l'ho scopata e *non se lo meritava* ... a posteriori


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Agosto 2008)

Sono d'accordo con Uno, pienamente.
O porti avanti una storia con una donna impegnata senza aspettarti nulla di più di scopate, oppure chiudi e stop. Per chiudere basta cambiare numero di cellulare, basta rifiutare le chiamate e non rispondere ai messaggi. Facile facile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quando si sente la necessità di colpire chi ti sta facendo del male è perchè non puoi ancora fare a meno di questa persona e, colpendola, ti aspetti una reazione per tenerla ancora nella tua vita....


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì qualcuna l'ho scopata e non se lo meritava ... a posteriori


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Uno, pienamente.
> O porti avanti una storia con una donna impegnata senza aspettarti nulla di più di scopate, oppure chiudi e stop. Per chiudere basta cambiare numero di cellulare, basta rifiutare le chiamate e non rispondere ai messaggi. Facile facile!
> 
> 
> ...


quoto!!!!


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Air*

Scusa se la metto sullo schematico ma credo sia necessario:

1) la signora sa cosa andava pescando e fare la noli me tangere per pentimenti e bambini suona stonato come una campana crepata.

2) Air si é infigato ed il forse che sì foirse che no di madame l'ha fatto broccare

3) Lui sa di essere debole e per cercare di tagliarsi i ponti alle spalle ha cercato di fare un gesto plateale che impedisse a lei di cercarlo, così lui non doveva vivere nei dubbi ... inguinali.

4) Lui ha fatto male, non c'é dubbio, ha per assurdo dimostrato la sua rabbia impotente, ma se madame torna, al di là che lui accetti o meno, possiamo dire che é una vera "professionista"!!!

Amen
Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie .......


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Latriglia*

Cito: 
Originalmente inviato da *latriglia*  
_è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie ....... _

_Mi era sfuggito, hai perfettamente ragione, ma questo vale anche a monte non solo a valle...._
_Bruja_


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cito:
> Originalmente inviato da *latriglia*
> _è che i gesti di qualcuno feriscono solo in base alla considerazione che hai della persona che li compie ....... _
> 
> ...



Io invece dico che un gesto come quello di Air, aldilà della considerazione che hai della persona dal quale proviene, umilia e fa rimanere male in qualsiasi caso!!!


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Perfetto*



Confù ha detto:


> Io invece dico che un gesto come quello di Air, aldilà della considerazione che hai della persona dal quale proviene, umilia e fa rimanere male in qualsiasi caso!!!


Puoi dire quello che ti pare giusto..... ho forse detto che ha fatto bene?? Ma cerchiamo di vedere che se lui ha fatto una cialtronata, ripeto una CIALTRONATA... beh... dall'altra parte non c'era una gran dama ....e metà della cialtronata lei l'ha abbondantemente motivata. 
Vogliamo dire che doveva essere più signore...........assolutamente d'accordo, a certe donne la seconda volta é già una cortesia superflua e si sarebbe comportato da gran signoreevitandola
Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Agosto 2008)

Si accettano scommesse: lei torna o no?
Secondo me....torna!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Puoi dire quello che ti pare giusto..... ho forse detto che ha fatto bene?? Ma cerchiamo di vedere che *se lui ha fatto una cialtronata, ripeto una CIALTRONATA... beh... dall'altra parte non c'era una gran dama ....e metà della cialtronata lei l'ha abbondantemente motivata*.
> Vogliamo dire che doveva essere più signore...........assolutamente d'accordo, a certe donne la seconda volta é già una cortesia superflua e si sarebbe comportato da gran signoreevitandola
> Bruja


 
Non sono d'accordo. Nulla può motivare un gesto del genere.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si accettano scommesse: lei torna o no?
> Secondo me....torna!


anche secondo me....spera di guadagnare più dei 10 euro precedenti...


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche secondo me....spera di guadagnare più dei 10 euro precedenti...


 
Questa è davvero cattiva...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questa è davvero cattiva...


era volutamente cattiva....se ritornasse dimostrerebbe che è una professionista. Io spero che lo faccia e marco trovi la forza di dirle di no.....un gesto del genere indica solo in minima parte la disperazione ela frustrazione che deve provare.....


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche secondo me....spera di guadagnare più dei 10 euro precedenti...


Cattivissima!

Tornerà per vendicarsi....


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> era volutamente cattiva....se ritornasse dimostrerebbe che è una professionista. Io spero che lo faccia e marco trovi la forza di dirle di no.....un gesto del genere indica solo in minima parte la disperazione ela frustrazione che deve provare.....


 
Povero Marco... eh sì bisogna farne di strada, ancora tanta...

Ma il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cattivissima!
> 
> Tornerà per vendicarsi....


Se è donna intelligente non tornerà. E starà più attenta la prossima volta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se è donna intelligente non tornerà. E starà più attenta la prossima volta.


....a non abbassare il finestrino?


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*..........*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Nulla può motivare un gesto del genere.


Quella gli ha mandato la madre a sondare.... o ce lo scordiamo.
Lui non doveva fare quel gesto.........e tre.... NON ANDAVA FATTO, ma a volte le persone perdono le staffe non per amore ma per la presa per il culo....
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Puoi dire quello che ti pare giusto..... *ho forse detto che ha fatto bene?? *Ma cerchiamo di vedere che se lui ha fatto una cialtronata, ripeto una CIALTRONATA... beh... dall'altra parte non c'era una gran dama ....e metà della cialtronata lei l'ha abbondantemente motivata.
> Vogliamo dire che doveva essere più signore...........assolutamente d'accordo, a certe donne la seconda volta é già una cortesia superflua e si sarebbe comportato da gran signoreevitandola
> Bruja



Ma guarda che nn era mica un attacco a quello che hai scritto tu...semplicemente nn so fare il multiquote altrimenti avrei messo anche i post di Triglia e Emme...

sono d'accordo con te, lui nn si è comportato da signore, ma del resto di fronte nn aveva l'innocente sprovveduta...anche lei è bella che stronza!!!

ma questo poco c'entra...giudicato il resto in se e per se, a me riceverlo avrebbe fatto male da parte di chiunque....

e ripeto nn era mia intenzione discutere sul "se fosse meritato o meno"!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se è donna intelligente non tornerà. E starà più attenta la prossima volta.


E se ha un minimo minimo di dignità ed amor proprio....


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ....a non abbassare il finestrino?


A mettersi con uomini che si fanno delle aspettative...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cattivissima!
> 
> Tornerà per vendicarsi....


Spero davvero per tutti e due che lei non torni.
Ma se lo farà secondo me non sarà per vendicarsi ma perchè di Air proprio non gliene frega nulla (e quindo anche il gesto di lui non l'ha offesa più di tanto).


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Spero davvero per tutti e due che lei non torni.
> Ma se lo farà secondo me non sarà per vendicarsi ma perchè di Air proprio non gliene frega nulla (e quindo anche il gesto di lui non l'ha offesa più di tanto).


C'è da considerare, però, che potrebbe tornare per circuirlo e dimostrare il potere che lei ha su di lui.... sarebbe una forma di vendetta.
Io spero solo che Air si faccia furbo: ha tutto da perdere e nulla da capire nè da dimostrare, se non che è un Uomo.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quella gli ha mandato la madre a sondare.... o ce lo scordiamo.
> Lui non doveva fare quel gesto.........e tre.... NON ANDAVA FATTO, ma a volte le persone perdono le staffe non per amore ma per la presa per il culo....
> Bruja


C'è modo e modo di perdere le staffe. Umiliare una donna come ha fatto lui è INGIUSTIFICABILE. Per me.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche secondo me....spera di guadagnare più dei 10 euro precedenti...


In effetti, l'ha doppiamente colpita...nn solo le ha dato della zoccola, ma anche schiappa!!!

cmq nn è detto che nn torni...

Magari ha capito che lui l'ha fatto per rabbia e delusione e forse ne godrà ancora di più nel ritornare...pensando che per aver suscitato una simile reazione, deve averne di potere su di lui!!!


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> In effetti, l'ha doppiamente colpita...nn solo le ha dato della zoccola, ma anche schiappa!!!
> 
> cmq nn è detto che nn torni...
> 
> Magari ha capito che lui l'ha fatto per rabbia e delusione e forse ne godrà ancora di più nel ritornare...pensando che per aver suscitato una simile reazione, deve averne di potere su di lui!!!


e sono amanti, pensa se fossero innamorati sul serio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma prendere le cose con maggiore leggerezza no?


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> C'è da considerare, però, che potrebbe tornare per circuirlo e dimostrare il potere che lei ha su di lui.... sarebbe una forma di vendetta.
> Io spero solo che Air si faccia furbo: ha tutto da perdere e nulla da capire nè da dimostrare, se non che è un Uomo.


Potrebbe.
Però gente...faccio fatica a pensare che ci siano in giro persone che non hanno altro a cui pensare!
Però come dici tu...potrebbe...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> C'è da considerare, però, che potrebbe tornare per circuirlo e dimostrare il potere che lei ha su di lui....* sarebbe una forma di vendetta.*
> Io spero solo che Air si faccia furbo: ha tutto da perdere e nulla da capire nè da dimostrare, se non che è un Uomo.



per me sarebbe solo una forma di fancazzismo....

è insoddisfatta, nn ha nulla di meglio e stuzzica Air...


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> per me sarebbe solo una forma di fancazzismo....
> 
> è insoddisfatta, nn ha nulla di meglio e stuzzica Air...


A quel punto speriamo che Air abbia qualcosa di meglio da fare o a cui pensare


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e sono amanti, pensa se fossero innamorati sul serio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te ne racconto una,

un tizio che conosco....
storiellina adolescenziale, lei molla lui...lui che tra i due era il più innamorato, nn se ne da pace e cosa escogita per vendicarsi del fatto che lei lo abbia mollato?!? Si tromba la sorella!!!!

Ma io dico..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....anzi nn dico nulla che nn ho parole!!!


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A quel punto speriamo che Air abbia qualcosa di meglio da fare o a cui pensare


speriamo davvero...

ma a proposito, non aveva conosciuto una ragazza tranquilla che si era lasciata con l'ex da qualche mese?!? che fine ha fatto?


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> te ne racconto una,
> 
> un tizio che conosco....
> storiellina adolescenziale, lei molla lui...lui che tra i due era il più innamorato, nn se ne da pace e *cosa escogita per vendicarsi del fatto che lei lo abbia mollato?!? Si tromba la sorella*!!!!
> ...


 

















   certo che pure la sorella eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Com'è finita?


----------



## ranatan (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> speriamo davvero...
> 
> ma a proposito, non aveva conosciuto una ragazza tranquilla che si era lasciata con l'ex da qualche mese?!? che fine ha fatto?


Glielo avevo chiesto anche io tempo fa.
Niente da fare...alla fine ha scoperto che la tipa tranquillina non era come appariva


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo che pure la sorella eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si....in effetti vatti a fidare di tua sorella!!!!

Emme erano piccoli, tipo 16 anni....ovviamente le cose soprattutto a quell'età poi cambiano....nn sono più tornati assieme...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Glielo avevo chiesto anche io tempo fa.
> Niente da fare...alla fine ha scoperto che la tipa tranquillina non era come appariva


gioia, però che sorte che ha!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi sarei messa a ridere... perchè a voler essere bastarde fino in fondo, *uno che sbrocca come ha fatto air, capirei subito di averlo in pugno quanto e come voglio io... uno che vuol chiudere di solito sparisce e basta*. chi sbrocca e fa di queste cose è uno che ci è dentro come un biscotto nel tiramisù.





Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, quello dopo. si starà dando del coglione da solo, ma questo non cambia nulla, nel senso che *quello debole è lui e non il contrario*.





Anna A ha detto:


> dipende da quanto e quale è l'interesse che hai per chi te lo ha fatto.
> *se a lei di lui importa solo per una scopata fuori programma, sai cosa le cambia che lui la tratti così? *se invece gli vuole anche bene... allora sì che dovrebbe chiudere.
> ma ripeto, dipende...


Sono d'accordo con Anna.

Gesti come quello di Air fanno più male a chi li fa che a chi li riceve perchè sanciscono la sua impotenza e soprattutto per il fatto che chi li riceve non è "tornato indietro" con l'intento di costruire qualcosa con Air ma per togliersi uno sfizio. Lei si trova ancora al punto in cui era, la sua condizione civile non è messa in discussione, le manca soltanto la gratificazione di uno che la desidera come Air.


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Anna.
> 
> Gesti come quello di Air fanno più male a chi li fa che a chi li riceve perchè sanciscono la sua impotenza e soprattutto per il fatto che chi li riceve non è "tornato indietro" con l'intento di costruire qualcosa con Air ma per togliersi uno sfizio. Lei si trova ancora al punto in cui era, la sua condizione civile non è messa in discussione, *le manca soltanto la gratificazione di uno che la desidera come Air*.


Mah io certe esagerazioni non le capisco. Sul discorso dell'impotenza sono invece d'accordo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Mah io certe esagerazioni non le capisco*. Sul discorso dell'impotenza sono invece d'accordo.


Sarebbe infatti interessante che Air spiegasse come gli è scattata la molla per questo gesto.. che personalmente trovo umiliante per lui più che altro, secondo me a lei è scivolato via come acqua fresca..

Posso solo supporre che sia stato un tentativo di agire "attivamente" nei confronti di lei l'umiliazione "passiva" che sentiva per se stesso..


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Confù*



Confù ha detto:


> Ma guarda che nn era mica un attacco a quello che hai scritto tu...semplicemente nn so fare il multiquote altrimenti avrei messo anche i post di Triglia e Emme...
> 
> sono d'accordo con te, lui nn si è comportato da signore, ma del resto di fronte nn aveva l'innocente sprovveduta...anche lei è bella che stronza!!!
> 
> ...


Non ero alterata con te... figurati,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   volevo solo significare che a volte atteggiamenti che mai si sarebbero tenuti, vengono provocati da chi ci tira fuori dai gangheri.  Avere la freddezza di valutare se un comportamento ci mette alla stregua di chi ci ha fatto alterare é cosa che mette alla prova la noistra "tenuta caratteriale"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2008)

veramente a me non è piaciuto come ha raccontato lui il fatto:
con una sorta di compiacimento e la convinzione di averle detto e fatto quello che meritava.
il disprezzo di base con il quale parla di lei sarà anche pienamente giustificato ma se lui ha ben chiara la condotta di un uomo che non deve mischiarsi con donne di questo tipo 
che ne stia semplicemente lontano o, perlomeno ne prenda le distanze nei tempi e nei modi opportuni.
è vero che è lei quella sposata e con figli ma andarci a letto insieme una qualche forma di responsabilità la comporta.


----------



## Old geisha (1 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


 
dico solo questo.......... se lo facevi a me ti davo fuoco dalla parte dove pigliavi meglio

pero' capisco il tuo stato d'animo e credimi so' quanto soffri, lei non ti aiuta proprio ad allontanarti.


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> veramente a me non è piaciuto come ha raccontato lui il fatto:
> con una sorta di compiacimento e la convinzione di averle detto e fatto quello che meritava.
> il disprezzo di base con il quale parla di lei sarà anche pienamente giustificato ma se lui ha ben chiara la condotta di un uomo che non deve mischiarsi con donne di questo tipo
> che ne stia semplicemente lontano o, perlomeno ne prenda le distanze nei tempi e nei modi opportuni.
> è vero che è lei quella sposata e con figli ma andarci a letto insieme una qualche forma di responsabilità la comporta.


 
Alla fine, e questa é una realtà che esula da questa faccenda, lui NON dovrebbe andare con le sposate!!!.....ma noi siamo il forum "tradimento"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sii comprensiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine, e questa é una realtà che esula da questa faccenda, lui NON dovrebbe andare con le sposate!!!.....ma noi siamo il forum "tradimento"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sarei se ogni tre per due non dovessi leggere certe sue inconguenze


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo sarei se ogni tre per due non dovessi leggere certe sue inconguenze


In effetti dovrebbe cambiare compagnie.... a tutto campo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> gioia, però che sorte che ha!!!


più che sorte direi cocciutaggine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cattivissima!
> 
> Tornerà per vendicarsi....



vendicarsi??? e come???
sarebbe dovuta scendere dalla macchina e dargli un calcio nel culo immediatamente (e ovviamente poi sparire), la vendetta non esiste; se tornasse lo farebbe solo perché vuole tornare. se tornasse dimostrerebbe che non conosce rispetto per se stessa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vendicarsi??? e come???
> sarebbe dovuta scendere dalla macchina e dargli un calcio nel culo immediatamente (e ovviamente poi sparire), la vendetta non esiste; se tornasse lo farebbe solo perché vuole tornare. se tornasse dimostrerebbe che non conosce rispetto per se stessa.


 
salve.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> salve.....


ciao cara


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao cara


come va?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come va?


ora che sono a casa, bene.

tu?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora che sono a casa, bene.
> 
> tu?


cazzeggio e poi a far la spesa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cazzeggio e poi a far la spesa


mi compri le uova, per favore?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi compri le uova, per favore?


devo prenderle anche per me. A te quante?
passo anche dal fruttivendolo e in pescheria.....hai bisogno?


secondo me se marco si faceva vedere l'altra sera non gli sarebbero poi rimaste le forze per incontrarsi con la signora....


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi sarei messa a ridere... perchè a voler essere bastarde fino in fondo, uno che sbrocca come ha fatto air, capirei subito di averlo in pugno quanto e come voglio io... uno che vuol chiudere di solito sparisce e basta. chi sbrocca e fa di queste cose è uno che ci è dentro come un biscotto nel tiramisù.




..son d'accordo...


(tu che ci metti gli oro saiwa?)


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Agosto 2008)

*Nel tiramisù?!?!?!*



Iago ha detto:


> ..son d'accordo...
> 
> 
> (tu che ci metti *gli oro saiwa*?)


Orrore!!!


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

...non ho letto tutto, ma secondo me a quest'ora Air, avrà già chiamato la signora e si sarà prostato ai suoi piedi...

...a volte questi gesti sono autopunitivi...a volte si vuole inconsciamente sbagliare per mettersi in una posizione paritetica (tutto solo nella nostra testa...)



i savoiardi!....si mettono i savoiardi, chiedo scusa


quindi si desume che Air è un savoiardo


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Orrore!!!


savoiardi bagnati nel caffè View attachment 1788


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> savoiardi bagnati nel caffè View attachment 1788










bellissima sta faccina...ha la lingua che *gronda* desiderio?!


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bellissima sta faccina...ha la lingua che *gronda* desiderio?!


salivazione aumentata ...... poi cosa la provoca è personale


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> salivazione aumentata ...... poi cosa la provoca è personale



INFATTI!


io ho fatto il pensiero inverso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













l'ho trovata un pochino sovradimensionata per un semplice tiramisù.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






























(tremendo per tremenda...)


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> INFATTI!
> 
> 
> io ho fatto il pensiero inverso!
> ...


o non sei goloso o non hai mai mangiato un buon tiramisù


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> o non sei goloso o *non hai mai mangiato un buon tiramisù *




può darsi! 
(è difficile però che non lo abbia mangiato mai buono...sarai bravissima tu?!)

 ...più che altro, ne faccio una questione di priorità di importanza


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> può darsi!
> (è difficile però che non lo abbia mangiato mai buono...*sarai bravissima tu?!*)
> 
> ...più che altro, ne faccio una questione di priorità di importanza


questo era scontato  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io invece vado a settori .... ognuno con le sue priorità


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> questo era scontato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verissimo!

hai ragione...a me ultimamente stanno sconfinando i settori, ed è male quando entrano in conflitto i pensieri 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































(che marca di caffè usi per intingere il savoiardo??)


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> verissimo!
> 
> hai ragione...a me ultimamente stanno sconfinando i settori, ed è male quando entrano in conflitto i pensieri
> 
> ...


se faccio la spesa e il tiramisù con i granellini di caffè, uso il nescaffè  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se faccio il tiramisù con le scagliette di cioccolata il lavazza dolce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se faccio la spesa e il tiramisù con i granellini di caffè, uso il nescaffè
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ecco... 
avete smerdato il thread...





e dire che era partito nel romanticismo più puro


----------



## Old Mr.Black (1 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


 

Air io sono dalla parte della tipa che non vuole lasciare la famiglia....e ti dico che molto spesso le cose non sono cosi' semplici. Sicuramente ti  sta facendo del male non penso proprio che stia raccontando delle balle.
(oppure magari e' un'attrice di prima classe allora alzo le mani)

Ti usa solo per il sesso? Bah al giorno d'oggi credi sia cosi' difficile trovarsi uno/una per farsi una semplice scopata?

Rimane che trattandola da puttana tu non e' che abbia fatto una grandissima figura ...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco...
> avete smerdato il thread...
> 
> 
> ...


a proposito di romanticismo, ti piacevano le faccine di pinocchio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a proposito di romanticismo, ti piacevano le faccine di pinocchio?



quella statica l'avevo già trovata (è un in thread apposito). Quella piccola è carina, ma sembra troppo diversa rispetto a quelle che ci sono qua  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (ora faccio il naso che cresce a questa, che mi piace un sacco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quella statica l'avevo già trovata (è un in thread apposito). Quella piccola è carina, ma sembra troppo diversa rispetto a quelle che ci sono qua
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  che programma usi?


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2008)

*???*

Ma Airforever (Marco) che fine ha fatto? ... e' scomparso


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Airforever (Marco) che fine ha fatto? ... e' scomparso


... sta preparando lo striscione...


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... sta preparando lo striscione...


Per cosa?


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Airforever (Marco) che fine ha fatto? ... e' scomparso


 
Se la ride ... vuole vedere fino a che pagina arriva e quando si passerà a parlare di profitterol


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Se la ride ... vuole vedere fino a che pagina arriva e quando si passerà a parlare di profitterol


... veramente si e' parlato gia' di tiramisu' isu isu isu


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per cosa?


lo striscione per l'aereo, come per cosa...
10 euro per feriti e 1.000.000 per chiederti scusa. firmato air.


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo striscione per l'aereo, come per cosa...
> 10 euro per feriti e 1.000.000 per chiederti scusa. firmato air.
















   ma no ... non ci credo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Se la ride ... vuole vedere fino a che pagina arriva e quando si passerà a parlare di profitterol


parliamone subito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... veramente si e' parlato gia' di tiramisu' isu isu isu



comunque non è sparito. ha scritto su altri thread, ignorando questo. secondo me la personalità con cui l'ha scritto, sta dormendo


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque non è sparito. ha scritto su altri thread, ignorando questo. secondo me la personalità con cui l'ha scritto, *sta dormendo *


GIA', nonna nonna bebe'


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> parliamone subito


 Ho iniziato il lavoro ... tu pensa ai bignè.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ho iniziato il lavoro ... tu pensa ai bignè.



oh mamma... 
prima devo asciugarmi la bava... ma consideralo fatto


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> lo striscione per l'aereo, come per cosa...
> 10 euro per feriti e 1.000.000 per chiederti scusa. firmato air.


 
Ti venisse mai la voglia di cambiare nick, che ne diresti di Lady Perfidia??
Semplice, blasé, comprensibile... che dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti venisse mai la voglia di cambiare nick, che ne diresti di Lady Perfidia??
> Semplice, blasé, comprensibile... che dici?
> 
> 
> ...
























   fossero tutti/e come Anna... sai che bello il mondo? Altro che perfidia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


Posso capire la tua amarezza e la rabbia nera, ma hai esagerato. Il problema di questo litigio è che non c'è rimedio e non c'è scusa che possa recuperare il minimo - una situazione neutrale. Entrambi potete soltanto provare a dimenticare le ferite che vi siete procurati.

Del motto: ti perdono, ma non dimentico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è la prima volta che sento dire di uomini che quando finisce una storia fanno numeri come quelli che ha fatto air.
> a me sembra un bisogno di rivalsa.
> più che condannarlo, *a me farebbe piacere capire cosa scatta nella mente di un uomo che si comporta così*.


Quando mi sono comportato similmente, mi ero sentito in precedenza abusato a lungo senza poter parlare di questo abuso. E quando scoppiavo era troppo tardi per farmi comprendere. Io credo che è veramente l'ultimo passo prima di uccidere.

La rabbia continua a bollire per molto tempo, anche settimane, finché il mondo ti azzittisce ... la gente che non ascolta più la tua storia e che comincia dare retta alla tua vittima. Solo di allora ti svegli e ti rendi pienamente conto cosa hai fatto ... solo che non c'è rimedio. E' come aver ucciso la persona.


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Quando mi sono comportato similmente, mi ero sentito in precedenza abusato a lungo senza poter parlare di questo abuso. E quando scoppiavo era troppo tardi per farmi comprendere.* Io credo che è veramente l'ultimo passo prima di uccidere.*
> 
> La rabbia continua a bollire per molto tempo, anche settimane, finché il mondo ti azzittisce ... la gente che non ascolta più la tua storia e che comincia dare retta alla tua vittima. Solo di allora ti svegli e ti rendi pienamente conto cosa hai fatto ... solo che non c'è rimedio. E' come aver ucciso la persona.






























Gulp!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gulp!


si salvi chi può


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si salvi chi può
















   guarda che sei tu che prendi l'aereo eh...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che prendi l'aereo eh...


azz è vero


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2008)

*De gustibus...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> fossero tutti/e come Anna... sai che bello il mondo? Altro che perfidia!


 














Senti, ognuno è libero di scegliersi la corda con la quale impiccarsi...ma proprio augurarlo a tutti no eh!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Agosto 2008)

Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno voluto dare riscontro e quanti lo vorranno fare. Cercherò di rispondere un po' a tutti.
Premetto che, la colpa di aver cercato una storia seria con una persona impegnata è solo mia. Non so cosa mi era preso, ma i sentimenti mi hanno accecato. Non ho dato retta a voi ed ho sperato fino all'ultimo, da ingenuo, da immaturo, che la fanciulla potesse davvero diventare mia. Mea culpa.
Per dimenticare le mie passate storie, ho sempre provveduto ad analizzare la situazione e a buttare tutti i ricordi, anche quelli materiale quali foto, cd, libri...tuttoo ciò che mi ricordavano le tipe con le quali ho avuto una relazione più o meno duratura. Ho trascorso circa due mesi a non rispondere alle tentazioni di questa signora, a non rispondere agli sms, alle telefonate e...scrivendole un sms ben preciso, nella quale le chiedevo di non farsi più sentire. Ma invano. Questo farsi viva quotidianamente, all'inizio m'infastidiva...poi, debole, ha incominciato quasi a farmi piacere. Da li mi sono accorto che stavo facendo passi indietro e non progressi. Ho voluto vederla per chiarire di persona: mi sono trovato davanti un diavolo tentatore...mi ha tentato, non le ho resistito e siamo finiti a letto. Terminati i porci comodi, si è rifatta viva con le parole che m'aveva già detto quando non volle proseguire la storia clandestina, dicendomi che: "Non sarò mai tua; non sarai mai mio". Da li, mi sono dato del pirla ma ho anche pensato: "Ma allora sei proprio una zoccola, ma soprattutto cattiva, con un cuore marcio"...ed è nata l'idea del "cinema" che ho messo in piedi pochi minuti dopo, ovvero il lancio della banconota accompagnato dalla frasettina (e detto tra noi, a letto mi disfa).
Questo è un sunto: sono pronto a delucidare ogni vostro dubbio.
Marco


----------



## MK (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno voluto dare riscontro e quanti lo vorranno fare. Cercherò di rispondere un po' a tutti.
> Premetto che, la colpa di aver cercato una storia seria con una persona impegnata è solo mia. Non so cosa mi era preso, ma i sentimenti mi hanno accecato. Non ho dato retta a voi ed ho sperato fino all'ultimo, da ingenuo, da immaturo, che la fanciulla potesse davvero diventare mia. Mea culpa.
> Per dimenticare le mie passate storie, ho sempre provveduto ad analizzare la situazione e a buttare tutti i ricordi, anche quelli materiale quali foto, cd, libri...tuttoo ciò che mi ricordavano le tipe con le quali ho avuto una relazione più o meno duratura. Ho trascorso circa due mesi a non rispondere alle tentazioni di questa signora, a non rispondere agli sms, alle telefonate e...scrivendole un sms ben preciso, nella quale le chiedevo di non farsi più sentire. Ma invano. Questo farsi viva quotidianamente, all'inizio m'infastidiva...poi, debole, ha incominciato quasi a farmi piacere. Da li mi sono accorto che stavo facendo passi indietro e non progressi. Ho voluto vederla per chiarire di persona: mi sono trovato davanti un diavolo tentatore...*mi ha tentato, non le ho resistito e siamo finiti a letto. Terminati i porci comodi, si è rifatta viva con le parole che m'aveva già detto quando non volle proseguire la storia clandestina, dicendomi che: "Non sarò mai tua; non sarai mai mio".* Da li, mi sono dato del pirla ma ho anche pensato: "Ma allora sei proprio una zoccola, ma soprattutto cattiva, con un cuore marcio"...ed è nata l'idea del "cinema" che ho messo in piedi pochi minuti dopo, ovvero il lancio della banconota accompagnato dalla frasettina (e detto tra noi, a letto mi disfa).
> Questo è un sunto: sono pronto a delucidare ogni vostro dubbio.
> Marco


 
Marco avresti preferito fingesse? Meglio illudersi che sia amore quando è soltanto sesso? E ottimo sesso a quanto dici. I porci comodi (poi perché porci? Piacere per entrambi, nulla di male, e non facciamo moralismi per favore) li avete fatti in due. Capisco il tuo bisogno di amore, è normale, è umano e sacrosanto. Ma dovresti prendere queste storie con maggiore leggerezza. E cambiare target, come ti diciamo da tanto tempo...

Cerca di lavorare maggiormente su te stesso, è come se per te sesso e amore insieme non possano stare... E ti punisci di continuo.

Hai una rabbia dentro nei confronti delle "zoccole" come le chiami tu, che soltanto tu puoi sapere da dove arriva.

Ti abbraccio Marco, cerca di stare sereno.


----------



## Iago (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno voluto dare riscontro e quanti lo vorranno fare. Cercherò di rispondere un po' a tutti.
> Premetto che, la colpa di aver cercato una* storia seria *con una persona impegnata è solo mia. Non so cosa mi era preso, ma i sentimenti mi hanno accecato. Non ho dato retta a voi ed ho sperato fino all'ultimo, da ingenuo, da immaturo, che la fanciulla potesse davvero diventare mia. Mea culpa.
> Per dimenticare le mie passate storie, ho sempre provveduto ad analizzare la situazione e a buttare tutti i ricordi, anche quelli materiale quali foto, cd, libri...tuttoo ciò che mi ricordavano le tipe con le quali ho avuto una relazione più o meno duratura. Ho trascorso circa due mesi a non rispondere alle tentazioni di questa signora, a non rispondere agli sms, alle telefonate e...scrivendole un sms ben preciso, nella quale le chiedevo di non farsi più sentire. Ma invano. Questo farsi viva quotidianamente, all'inizio m'infastidiva...poi, debole, ha incominciato quasi a farmi piacere. Da li mi sono accorto che stavo facendo passi indietro e non progressi. Ho voluto vederla per chiarire di persona: mi sono trovato davanti un diavolo tentatore...mi ha tentato, non le ho resistito e siamo finiti a letto. Terminati i porci comodi, si è rifatta viva con le parole che m'aveva già detto quando non volle proseguire la storia clandestina, dicendomi che: "Non sarò mai tua; non sarai mai mio". Da li, mi sono dato del pirla ma ho anche pensato: "Ma allora sei proprio una zoccola, ma soprattutto cattiva, con un cuore marcio"...ed è nata l'idea del "cinema" che ho messo in piedi pochi minuti dopo, ovvero il lancio della banconota accompagnato dalla frasettina (e detto tra noi, a letto mi disfa).
> Questo è un sunto: sono pronto a delucidare ogni vostro dubbio.
> Marco



sì Air, l'errore inizia e finisce lì...


...quello fuori posto sei tu...lei è traditrice, zoccola, bugiarda, ingannatrice ecc ecc 
...che sarebbero tutte coerenze con quello che ti dice, a quanto capisco... 

(e mollare qualcuno non è mai stato impossibile...se si vuole...)


(comunque la storia dei 10€ mi ha fatto far pipì addosso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , ma no si fa!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sì Air, l'errore inizia e finisce lì...
> 
> 
> ...quello fuori posto sei tu...lei è traditrice, zoccola, bugiarda, ingannatrice ecc ecc
> ...


ti pisci con poco. parlane con un medico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marco avresti preferito fingesse? Meglio illudersi che sia amore quando è soltanto sesso? E ottimo sesso a quanto dici. I porci comodi (poi perché porci? Piacere per entrambi, nulla di male, e non facciamo moralismi per favore) li avete fatti in due. Capisco il tuo bisogno di amore, è normale, è umano e sacrosanto. Ma dovresti prendere queste storie con maggiore leggerezza. E cambiare target, come ti diciamo da tanto tempo...
> 
> Cerca di lavorare maggiormente su te stesso, è come se per te sesso e amore insieme non possano stare... E ti punisci di continuo.
> 
> ...





Marcolino, sono quasi completamente d'accordo con MK.

Per spezzare una lancia a tuo favore, c'è da dire che lei ti aveva probabilmente "illuso" e a quel punto, quando i sentimenti sono coinvolti, rimanere razionali non è semplice.

Dal momento in cui tra voi è finita, sapevi però benissimo come stavano realmente le cose, ergo anche quando l'hai rivista qualche giorno fa... dando per scontato che non ti abbia costretto a fare nulla, ne consegue che con il tuo comportamento, te lo dico con tanto affetto, l'hai fatta fuori dalla tazza. Ti ha tentato perché ti sei voluto far tentare. Punto.

Per il resto, ti dò lo stesso consiglio che ti ha dato MK: stai sereno e cerca di voltare pagina...



... anche perché sennò rischi che ti costi un patrimonio 'sta storia


----------



## Iago (2 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti pisci con poco. parlane con un medico



...a cosa devo tutto questo interesse??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a cosa devo tutto questo interesse??


al fatto che il divertimento alla pierino lo trovo ridicolo.


----------



## Iago (2 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al fatto che il divertimento alla pierino lo trovo ridicolo.




tu puoi trovare ridicolo quello che vuoi...


io ho già espresso ben chiaro la mia opinione a riguardo del gesto di Air e tenere qualcuno che ti fa le pulci perchè vuole leggere solo quello che gli va...questo si che lo trovo ridicolo...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Marcolino, sono quasi completamente d'accordo con MK.
> 
> Per spezzare una lancia a tuo favore, c'è da dire che lei ti aveva probabilmente "illuso" e a quel punto, quando i sentimenti sono coinvolti, rimanere razionali non è semplice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Agosto 2008)

marco ha esagerato sicuramente ma se ci è cascato come il sottoscrito che dobbiamo fare? ucciderlo?

Air tocca svegliarci e basta e dare a chi viene sotto ciò che merita senza però cadere nel volgare restando signori!

ciao ti abbraccio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno voluto dare riscontro e quanti lo vorranno fare. Cercherò di rispondere un po' a tutti.
> Premetto che, la colpa di aver cercato una storia seria con una persona impegnata è solo mia. Non so cosa mi era preso, ma i sentimenti mi hanno accecato. Non ho dato retta a voi ed ho sperato fino all'ultimo, da ingenuo, da immaturo, che la fanciulla potesse davvero diventare mia. Mea culpa.
> Per dimenticare le mie passate storie, ho sempre provveduto ad analizzare la situazione e a buttare tutti i ricordi, anche quelli materiale quali foto, cd, libri...tuttoo ciò che mi ricordavano le tipe con le quali ho avuto una relazione più o meno duratura. Ho trascorso circa due mesi a non rispondere alle tentazioni di questa signora, a non rispondere agli sms, alle telefonate e...scrivendole un sms ben preciso, nella quale le chiedevo di non farsi più sentire. Ma invano. Questo farsi viva quotidianamente, all'inizio m'infastidiva...poi, debole, ha incominciato quasi a farmi piacere. Da li mi sono accorto che stavo facendo passi indietro e non progressi. Ho voluto vederla per chiarire di persona: mi sono trovato davanti un diavolo tentatore...mi ha tentato, non le ho resistito e siamo finiti a letto. Terminati i porci comodi, si è rifatta viva con le parole che m'aveva già detto quando non volle proseguire la storia clandestina, dicendomi che: "Non sarò mai tua; non sarai mai mio". Da li, mi sono dato del pirla ma ho anche pensato: "Ma allora sei proprio una zoccola, ma soprattutto cattiva, con un cuore marcio"...ed è nata l'idea del "cinema" che ho messo in piedi pochi minuti dopo, ovvero il lancio della banconota accompagnato dalla frasettina (e detto tra noi, a letto mi disfa).
> Questo è un sunto: sono pronto a delucidare ogni vostro dubbio.
> Marco


Mah.
Ti sei sentito tu trattato da oggetto?
Hai voluto ristabilire dei ruoli per cui lei può essere trattata così e tu no?

Dai piantala con sta storia che credevi nel grande amore e volevi che lasciasse il marito perché se immagini realmente lei con valigia e figli che arriva alla tua porta ...ti immagini anche scappare dalla finestra...

In ogni caso La traviata la conoscono tutti e che Armando fosse innamorato di Violetta lo sanno tutti. Però potevi essere un po' più grandioso ...che so un assegno senza cifra... 

In ogni caso il gesto commuove nell'opera...è volgarissimo nella realtà.

Ma quella tornerà...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, ognuno è libero di scegliersi la corda con la quale impiccarsi...ma proprio augurarlo a tutti no eh!


ma quale corda... te manco con il gasolio...
sei coriaceo


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti quelli che hanno voluto dare riscontro e quanti lo vorranno fare. Cercherò di rispondere un po' a tutti.
> Premetto che, la colpa di aver cercato una storia seria con una persona impegnata è solo mia. Non so cosa mi era preso, ma i sentimenti mi hanno accecato. Non ho dato retta a voi ed ho sperato fino all'ultimo, da ingenuo, da immaturo, che la fanciulla potesse davvero diventare mia. Mea culpa.
> Per dimenticare le mie passate storie, ho sempre provveduto ad analizzare la situazione e a buttare tutti i ricordi, anche quelli materiale quali foto, cd, libri...tuttoo ciò che mi ricordavano le tipe con le quali ho avuto una relazione più o meno duratura. Ho trascorso circa due mesi a non rispondere alle tentazioni di questa signora, a non rispondere agli sms, alle telefonate e...scrivendole un sms ben preciso, nella quale le chiedevo di non farsi più sentire. Ma invano. Questo farsi viva quotidianamente, all'inizio m'infastidiva...poi, debole, ha incominciato quasi a farmi piacere. Da li mi sono accorto che stavo facendo passi indietro e non progressi. Ho voluto vederla per chiarire di persona: mi sono trovato davanti un diavolo tentatore...mi ha tentato, non le ho resistito e siamo finiti a letto. Terminati i porci comodi, si è rifatta viva con le parole che m'aveva già detto quando non volle proseguire la storia clandestina, dicendomi che: "Non sarò mai tua; non sarai mai mio". Da li, mi sono dato del pirla ma ho anche pensato: "Ma allora sei proprio una zoccola, ma soprattutto cattiva, con un cuore marcio"...ed è nata l'idea del "cinema" che ho messo in piedi pochi minuti dopo, ovvero il lancio della banconota accompagnato dalla frasettina (e detto tra noi, a letto mi disfa).
> Questo è un sunto: sono pronto a delucidare ogni vostro dubbio.
> Marco


Credo che tu ormai abbia ben poco da aggiungere a questa storia e ti rimane soltanto da analizzare i tuoi errori.

Fondamentalmente ne hai commesso solo uno, ma molto grosso: ti sei fatto delle aspettative e per esse tu hai agito arrivando poi a "punire" lei, che tutto sommato da come descrivi, è sempre stata coerente con se stessa.

Ci sono amanti che si innamorano e tra queste ci sono quelle che divorziano, quelle che attendono, quelle che non cambieranno mai. Esistono però anche donne che hanno "blindato" il loro cuore e non si aprono ai sentimenti, pur continuando a cercare soddisfazioni con dei surrogati di relazioni amorose.

Il nostro libero arbitrio ci permette di scegliere, se accettare o rimunciare, a volte le tentazioni sono fortissime, altre volte la nostra forza di volontà è inossidabile.

Tu hai "punito" lei con quel gesto, ma in effetti hai voluto umiliare te stesso perchè non hai saputo resistere........... in fondo lo ha sempre saputo che quel gesto sviliva te e non lei....


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Agosto 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dopo il: "Tesoro, ho scelto di lasciarti andare dalla mia vita...devo recuperare la mia famiglia, lo devo fare per mio marito e per i miei figli" (dopo essersi fatta i propri porci comodi per ben 3 mesi, facendosi sbattere dal sottoscritto ndr), la signora sposata e con due fanciulli si è rifatta viva, con messaggi mielosi, con frasi carine, con pianti di disperazione perchè le manco.
> Come si usa dire, se non la caspisce con la carota, bisogna adoperare il bastone (premetto che sono incazzato nero perchè faccio fatica a dimenticarla e questo suo malsano e bastardo comportamento non m'aiuta), le ho dato appuntamento nel primissimo pomeriggio odierno. Ci siamo visti, mi ha abbracciato, s'è messa a piangere e compagnia bella. Siamo finiti a letto. Si, avete capito bene. Abbiamo fatto sesso. Lei, ogni due per tre aveva il magone, ha detto d'amarmi ma di non poter lasciare la famiglia, per via dei figli. Bla, bla, bla...l'ho riaccompagnata alla sua auto, ho atteso che salisse, sono sceso dalla mia, lei ha abbassato il finestrino pensando dovessi comunicarle qualcosa. Ho preso il portafogli, ho preso una banconota da 10 euro, glie l'ho lanciata dentro l'auto dicendole: "Per come fai sesso tu, queste possono bastare". Sono risalito in auto e me ne sono andato. Ha provato a contattarmi, le ho risposto e, senza darle modo di parlare le ho detto: "Quando avrò nuovamente voglia, il tuo numero ce l'ho".
> Non s'è più fatta viva. L'avrà capita? Credo di si.
> Vi racconto questa vicenda perchè vi ho sempre tenuti informati sulle mie storie...mi andava di confidarvi anche questo.
> Marco


per me hai proprio esagerato stavolta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




5 bastavano e avanzavano!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2008)

*...*



Asudem ha detto:


> per me hai proprio esagerato stavolta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Secondo me, signorilmente.... se le doveva risparmiare tutti e 10.... lei era di quelle a cui piaceva farlo gratis e lui ha creduto che  ci mettesse qualcosa d'altro. 
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me hai proprio esagerato stavolta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























eccola, più in forma che mai


----------



## Bruja (2 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*

Ma come già qui? Confessa ti hanno "conosciuto" e ti hanno dimesso appena possibile.... deve essere arrivata voce della tua bontà universale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















E' un piacere leggerti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma come già qui? Confessa ti hanno "conosciuto" e ti hanno dimesso appena possibile.... deve essere arrivata voce della tua bontà universale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma pensa che quando mi han dimessa infermiere e caposala mi hanno abbracciata e baciata!! si sono tutti affezionati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come dargli torto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono stata bravissima.
l'unica perdita di stile l'ho avuta  quando sono uscita dalla sala operatoria,ancora sotto effetto anestesia, piangente come una fontanella ho gridato forte" mi fa male la figa!!!!!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ci tengo a dire che il san carlo di milano è una struttura veramente da numero uno. Gentili, efficienti , professionali ma umani.
una vera piacevole sorpresa!!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (2 Agosto 2008)

*GIA'...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa che quando mi han dimessa infermiere e caposala mi hanno abbracciata e baciata!! si sono tutti affezionati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POSTO SOLO IL TITOLO

La Regione è pronta a togliere l'accreditamento
*Sanità, nuovo scandalo. Il Pm: «Mancano i controlli»* 
Maxitruffa della clinica privata San Carlo: otto arresti. L’inchiesta nasce dalla segnalazione di un medico. «Clamorosa latitanza»


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Agosto 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> POSTO SOLO IL TITOLO
> 
> La Regione è pronta a togliere l'accreditamento
> *Sanità, nuovo scandalo. Il Pm: «Mancano i controlli»*
> Maxitruffa della clinica privata San Carlo: otto arresti. L’inchiesta nasce dalla segnalazione di un medico. «Clamorosa latitanza»


mi duole farti notare che la clinica san carlo non è l'ospedale pubblico san carlo borromeo.
due cose diverse.
e io all'ospedale san carlo mi son trovata benissimo


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa che quando mi han dimessa infermiere e caposala mi hanno abbracciata e baciata!! si sono tutti affezionati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


povera fighetta.... oggi come sta?


----------



## LDS (2 Agosto 2008)

Azzo air, mi dispiace!

Io credo che il gesto dei 10 euro gettati dal finestrino abbiano voluto mascherare la tua fragilità nei confronti di questa donna.

Per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere; non avendo sentito questa benedetta donna per mesi, perchè sei stato forte, perchè volevi andare avanti senza di lei, ti sei sentito solo, ti mancava da morire. Alla fine hai ceduto, hai creduto che il desiderio di vederti che lei manifestava nei tuoi confronti non fosse solo sesso, ma che ci fosse dell'altro. Per te doveva esserci dell'altro, magari speravi che i suoi pianti, il suo abbracciarti, il suo far l'amore con te significasse qualcosa. Poi il sogno, la finzione si è scontrata con la fermezza e la violenza delle sue parole : - io non sarò mai tua - e ti è crollato il mondo addosso. Ti sei chiesto per quale motivo una donna che si comporta in un certo mondo, che ti dica determinate frasi, che ti scopi come lo fa questa, possa farlo solo per amore del tuo cazzo e null'altro. Non ci hai visto più, sei esploso internamente perchè ti ha fatto un male, straziando nuovamente il tuo sogno. E non sapendo cosa fare, non volendo farle vedere che lei ti domina come e quando vuole, che lei ti controlla, ha pieno potere su di te, e lo sai bene, hai fatto la scenata dei 10 euro.
Dovevi dimostrare a lei e a te stesso, che non te ne frega nulla, che per te lei è solo una zoccola, che se ne può andare a farsi fottere quando vuole.
Ma tu sai benissimo che non è così, e secondo me, lo sa anche lei.
Non sei da condannare o da criticare per il gesto che hai fatto, è stato solo un impulso che hai usato per mascherare a lei e a te stesso il controllo totale che questa donna ha su di te.

Ma probabilmente mi sbaglio, anzi sicuramente mi sbaglio. Vorrei che tu fossi davvero così testa di cazzo, così stronzo da umiliare una donna perchè pensi davvero che sia così zoccola da meritarlo, che tanto a te non te ne frega nulla.

Ma questo, nel profondo di te stesso, lo sai solo tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Azzo air, mi dispiace!
> 
> Io credo che il gesto dei 10 euro gettati dal finestrino abbiano voluto mascherare la tua fragilità nei confronti di questa donna.
> 
> ...


inizio a pensare che tutti gli uomini ragionino allo stesso modo.
per voi sono tutte zoccole a prescindere, anche se poi si scopre che siete voi a morire loro dietro e non il contrario...
e ma. una zoccola alla fine mica la si sposa...


----------



## LDS (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> inizio a pensare che tutti gli uomini ragionino allo stesso modo.
> per voi sono tutte zoccole a prescindere, anche se poi si scopre che siete voi a morire loro dietro e non il contrario...
> e ma. una zoccola alla fine mica la si sposa...


Noi muoriamo sempre dietro a chi ti scopa da farti perdere i sensi. Il punto è che quando ti scopano così vorresti che lo facessero sempre. E sempre non si può e allora per difenderci ci tocca raccontarcela dicendo, ma quella è zoccola per forza se lo fa così bene...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Noi muoriamo sempre dietro a chi ti scopa da farti perdere i sensi. Il punto è che quando ti scopano così vorresti che lo facessero sempre. E sempre non si può e allora per difenderci ci tocca raccontarcela dicendo, ma quella è zoccola per forza se lo fa così bene...


renditi conto che se lo fa così bene forse è perché le piace farlo con te e non perché è una zoccola.. 
vedi, non c'è trucco e non c'è inganno; c'è che se ti capita di fare l'amante tanto vale prendere il meglio, e prima lo capisci e prima smetti di raccontarti balle.


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> inizio a pensare che tutti gli uomini ragionino allo stesso modo.
> per voi sono tutte zoccole a prescindere, anche se poi si scopre che siete voi a morire loro dietro e non il contrario...
> e ma. una zoccola alla fine mica la si sposa...


La domanda, rivolgila a quel poveretto del marito Annare' che ce l'ha per moglie un elemento del genere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  chissa' cosa direbbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in merito il poveretto.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La domanda, rivolgila a quel poveretto del marito Annare' che ce l'ha per moglie un elemento del genere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sai,ho imparato sulla mia pelle a non giudicare mai nessuno anche perché io per prima non mi salvo.


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai,ho imparato sulla mia pelle a non giudicare mai nessuno anche perché io per prima non mi salvo.


Anna non si tratta di giudicare, si tratta di capire  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il ruolo dell'Amante e' decaduto, non ha piu' senso da quando c'e' il divorzio.

Ste povere diavole per l'occhio pubblico si tengono il marito stretto stretto, impedendogli di rifarsi una nuova vita ... questa io la chiamo "Egoismo Feroce" ... mentre invece loro si scoperebbero anche i pali della luce, potendo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me hai proprio esagerato stavolta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bentornata cucita e impacchettata


----------



## Old lancillotto (2 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa che quando mi han dimessa infermiere e caposala mi hanno abbracciata e baciata!! si sono tutti affezionati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In effetti....... chissà cosa avrà pensato chi ti ha sentito se non era al corrente dell'intervento.....


----------



## LDS (2 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> renditi conto che se lo fa così bene forse è perché le piace farlo con te e non perché è una zoccola..
> vedi, non c'è trucco e non c'è inganno; c'è che se ti capita di fare l'amante tanto vale prendere il meglio, e prima lo capisci e prima smetti di raccontarti balle.



bè, nel mio caso, un po' zoccolona lo è dai! Ma a me piace proprio perchè troieggia...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna non si tratta di giudicare, si tratta di capire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto...cambierei solamente  l'evidenziato  in "ipocrisia  megagalattica"


----------



## Old Angel (3 Agosto 2008)

Bah se una donna avesse sputtanato l'amante sanguisuga di sesso e sentimenti l'avreste riempita di applausi per aver bastonato il porco maiale...e non dite che non è vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un gesto del genere sarebbe andato bene bene pure alla mia consorte e avrei pure pagato per vedermi la scena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Bah se una donna avesse sputtanato l'amante sanguisuga di sesso e sentimenti l'avreste riempita di applausi per aver bastonato il porco maiale...e non dite che non è vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende anche da chi è vittima della sanguisuga...se c'è chi vittima non lo è ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (3 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa che quando mi han dimessa infermiere e caposala mi hanno abbracciata e baciata!! si sono tutti affezionati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, c'è di peggio.. mia cugina in sala parto ha urlato all'equipe: "siete un branco di assassini figli di...!!!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   L'hanno sentita anche in sala d'aspetto..


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Noi muoriamo sempre dietro a chi ti scopa da farti perdere i sensi. Il punto è che quando ti scopano così vorresti che lo facessero sempre. E sempre non si può e allora per difenderci ci tocca raccontarcela dicendo, ma quella è zoccola per forza se lo fa così bene...


tu ti fai scopare dalle donne? non le scopi tu?
andiamo bene andiamo ....


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2008)

*Asudem*

Dico.... non é che potevi dire che ti facevano male le tonsille.... hai solo informato gli astanti della tua "doglianza"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dico.... non é che potevi dire che ti facevano male le tonsille.... hai solo informato gli astanti della tua "doglianza"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto.
avrei potuto essere più elegante ma l'ho detto che è stata l'unica caduta di stile..


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto.
> avrei potuto essere più elegante ma l'ho detto che è stata l'unica caduta di stile..


tra quanto prevedi che sia in forma utilizzo? ... così non per farmi i cazzi tuoi ma per farmi un pò dei miei


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tra quanto prevedi che sia in forma utilizzo? ... così non per farmi i cazzi tuoi ma per farmi un pò dei miei


che volpino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu ti fai scopare dalle donne? non le scopi tu?
> andiamo bene andiamo ....


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu ti fai scopare dalle donne? non le scopi tu?
> andiamo bene andiamo ....



gli uomini non mi attizzano manco un po'....


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> gli uomini non mi attizzano manco un po'....


Guarda che diceva ben altro Unodinoi


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu ti fai scopare dalle donne? non le scopi tu?
> andiamo bene andiamo ....


... mentre invece tu credi di sopare tu loro (le donne)  

	
	
		
		
	


	














PS che confusione


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che diceva ben altro Unodinoi



lo avevo capito....

solo che non ho risposte alternative al si scopa sempre in 2. E se lei ci mette foga, entusiasmo, forza a me piace di più...e mi lascio scopare come vuole...


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lo avevo capito....
> 
> solo che non ho risposte alternative al si scopa sempre in 2. E se lei ci mette foga, entusiasmo, forza a me piace di più...e mi lascio scopare come vuole...


E' ovvio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mica opponi resistenza AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nessunissima per quello! poi restituisco...


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> nessunissima per quello! poi restituisco...


... si e' capito


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si e' capito



si vede che sei sagace!


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si vede che sei sagace!


Senti un po, ma tu hai realmente 22anni?


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti un po, ma tu hai realmente 22anni?


adesso sono 22 e mezzo per quello. Perchè?


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

... doppione


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *adesso sono 22 e mezzo* per quello. *Perchè*?



OHHH  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 scusa scusa   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... sono curiosa


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non mi sfottere. .......


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

giusto così per la cronoca, fisicamente ne dimostro, forse 18!

fino a che non apro bocca, ovviamente!


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e non mi sfottere. .......


... non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non mi permetterei mai!


perseveri, tuttavia!


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perseveri, tuttavia!


Non sono io che persevero, sei tu che sei permaloso ragazzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque auguri per il tuo futuro, lo dico sinceramente.


CIAO!


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sono io che persevero, sei tu che sei permaloso ragazzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un pochino permalosetto si, in effetti!

Grazie....il mio futuro è la cosa più importante che abbia.


----------



## Old lancillotto (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lo avevo capito....
> 
> solo che non ho risposte alternative al si scopa sempre in 2. *E se lei ci mette foga*, entusiasmo, forza a me piace di più...e mi lascio scopare come vuole...


 
Hai sbagliato vocale!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lo avevo capito....
> 
> solo che non ho risposte alternative al si scopa sempre in 2. E se lei ci mette foga, entusiasmo, forza a me piace di più...e mi lascio scopare come vuole...


viva la foga, che dio la benedoga?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato vocale!!


appunto


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato vocale!!


Se lei ci mette foga nel darmi la figa ti piace di più?


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Parlando da donna dev'essere un'umiliazione incredibile. Sicuramente non hai fatto un bel gesto, anzi 6 stato proprio uno stronzo. Però bisogna anche dire che quando una persona ci ferisce e ci fa soffrire non si è + tanto lucidi da pensare al galateo ed alle buone maniere. Probabilmente l'avrei fatto anch'io. Ora che te la 6 levata dai piedi hai raggiunto il tuo scopo, non pensarci +.


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Agosto 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh ma se un uomo si comportasse così con te? Cosa significa che visto che sei un'amante allora non meriti che ti si tratti da essere umano?


No, ma non si può nemmeno pensare di continuare a giocare con gli altri. Mi molli, ci ripensi, mi cerchi ancora. Nemmeno lui viene trattato con rispetto. Si dà rispetto in misura pari a quanto se ne riceve. Poi che non sia un bel gesto questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2008)

*.........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> No, ma non si può nemmeno pensare di continuare a giocare con gli altri. Mi molli, ci ripensi, mi cerchi ancora. Nemmeno lui viene trattato con rispetto. Si dà rispetto in misura pari a quanto se ne riceve. Poi che non sia un bel gesto questo è poco ma sicuro


E questa dovrebbe essere la pietra tombale della discussione, lui non ha certo fatto un gesto encomiabile, ma é pur vero che anche nel ruolo dell'amante, se si é una signora, ci si porta diversamente.
Bruja


----------



## Old Mr.Black (4 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> inizio a pensare che tutti gli uomini ragionino allo stesso modo.
> per voi sono tutte zoccole a prescindere, anche se poi si scopre che siete voi a morire loro dietro e non il contrario...
> e ma. una zoccola alla fine mica la si sposa...


 
e voi cosa pensate di noi?


fammi indovinare: tutti porci che pensano solo a scopare.

c'ho preso vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> e voi cosa pensate di noi?
> 
> 
> fammi indovinare: tutti porci che pensano solo a scopare.
> ...



una rondine non fa primavera ...






è il gioco delle frasi fatte, vero?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> e voi cosa pensate di noi?
> 
> 
> fammi indovinare: tutti porci che pensano solo a scopare.
> ...


no.


----------



## Old Mr.Black (4 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una rondine non fa primavera ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si.


----------

